# How to get administrator permission to restore files in the recycle bin?



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

By mistake I sent a folder, containing photos...2.3 MB, to the recycle bin. I have always been able to restore files from the bin in the past. Today I can't because I don't have admin permission. How can I get the permission? If not, how can I restore the folder back to my photo gallery? Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Open C drive
on organize - folder and search options click view
check show hidden files and folders and UNCHECK hide protected operating system files - agree the warning
open recycle bin in that location
the top one is the bin on your desktop
see if it will restore from there


if that does not work I suspect you will find other problems - for instance can you access system restore.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

It worked!!! At least, when I opened the bin, nothing was there...and the pics were in the photo gallery. Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Have you checked if all appears in order with the permissions on your account


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

No...how does one do that?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Oops! The file that I mentioned originally is back in the recycle bin....I don't know what's going on!!! Anyway, I did what you suggested again and it didn't work...it still asks for admin permission. #$#$#%^))*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> for instance can you access system restore.


as above I know I said if it did not work - the restore from the recycle bin, but I think it best to check
NOTE your last posted as I was typing

try cmd prompt admin rights
type
sfc /scannow


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I can get as far as sfc / scannow and what do you enter on the next line?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

you do not enter anything you type
sfc /scannow

you then press enter

I think you have the space wrong


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

It says that I have to be an administrator to run sfc...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am signing off it is 0035
I was just about to press big switch when I saw your reply

DID you right click and run the cmd prompt as admin


> try cmd prompt admin rights


that is windows button
type 
cmd
when it appears above right click and click run as admin


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

When Restoring from the recycle bin, are you using the same account as where the picture files belong to ? You should be using the same account which owns the pictures.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

No...I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean. Thanks for your help...it's getting late for you.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hi Lunar...I think that I am...in the past I had no probs.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Good morning/afternoon Mac....I figured out how to run sfc and it found no violations. I deleted the file from the recycle bin because I found that I still have all of the pictures in the photo gallery. Maybe this is a one time occurrence.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Maybe this is a one time occurrence.
> __________________


I am not certain it is, please copy some pictures
Put the copies in the recycle bin and see if you can then restore them


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I did as you suggested and I was able to restore all of the photos...I have never needed to be an administrator to restore items before!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you by any chance made any changes to user account control settings
Control Panel Action Centre
Then click show me more info
It is VERY INADVISABLE to select never notify

Changes can be made without your knowledge by any downloaded program for example
Additionally when programs are downloaded various aspects of those programs are placed in different locations to where they would be if UAC was turned on and then WHEN and if it is turned on - problems are waiting to happen

with it turned to never notify


> This is the least secure setting. When you set UAC to never notify, you open up your computer to potential security risks.
> If you set UAC to never notify, you should be careful about which programs you run, because they'll have the same access to the computer as you do. This includes reading and making changes to protected system areas, your personal data, saved files, and anything else stored on the computer. Programs will also be able to communicate and transfer information to and from anything your computer connects with, including the Internet.


*It is sometimes not commonly realised that the effects of turning it off include this*

Applications that make lots of system changes can fail to work once UAC is turned on, after their installation. However, they will work correctly if you install them when UAC is turned on. When UAC is turned off, the virtualization techniques used by UAC for all applications are inactive. *This causes certain user settings and files to be installed to a different place.* They will not work when UAC is turned back on.
To avoid such problems, it is better to have User Account Control (UAC) turned on at all times.

Finally I am not suggesting that this IS the cause of the problem, but I am certain something has occurred, with the inherited right to restore from the recycle bin


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

My original UAC setting was the default one..'Notify me when programs are trying ot make changes' and under that is said 'Don't notify me when I make program changes'. I've moved up to 'Always' notify me. For what it's worth, in the Advanced Security Settings, I have 'MyAccount' and 'SYSTEM' both with 'Full Control' under the 'Permission' heading.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers it was only a thought


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks for your suggestions...they were very helpful. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed!


----------

